# Hintergrundbild in einer Zelle links rechts unten ausrichten ?



## x12x13 (25. September 2002)

*Hintergrundbild in einer Zelle links unten ausrichten ?*

Wie kann ich ein Hintergrundbild in einer Zelle links unten ausrichten ?


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. September 2002)

```
<table background="bild.gif" style="background-repeat: no-repeat; background-position: bottom;"> ... </table>
```

unten _und_ links ausgerichtet, geht soweit ich weiss nicht.


----------



## sam (25. September 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von asphyxia _
> 
> ```
> <table background="bild.gif" style="background-repeat: no-repeat; background-position: bottom;"> ... </table>
> ...



sag niemals nie  

```
<table background="bild.gif" style="background-repeat:no-repeat; background-position: left bottom;"> ... </table>
```


----------



## x12x13 (25. September 2002)

danke  asphyxia & sam, werde es gleich mal probieren.


----------

